# Hotter then Hell



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

To all my Brotheren, 

For those of you who don't live in Texas your really missing out. It's been over 100 degrees everyday and plenty of sunshine. I like the warmer weather but this is getting to be like Hell. I guess I ought to get use to it since that's probably where I'm going if I don't change my ways.

Gotta cruise early or late in the day but gotta keep criusen. 

See ya on the road.


Jim


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm actually coming to the realization that maybe having the car in the shop right now isn't such a bad thing considering the ludicris temps here in houston. Consider yourself lucky, you don't have humidity to deal with too!:willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I know what Al Gore would say........ :willy::willy:


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Time for NY to rub in some nice weather finally. Great weather for cruising.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I hear ya Jim, but I can't cruise yet. I'm still in the middle of the restore.
But hell, the garage is just as hot!

I'm up at 7a.m. on weekends just to squeeze a few hours in.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

One more TX guy to the pile...I've quit driving my 64 to work, 25 miles of stop & go on 35 at 5pm with 103 temps is more than my car was ever designed for...no fun at all


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I now know where Pennsylvania's summer is...... We have yet to get rid of March weather. Mid July temps are comfortable, evenings are in the high 50's to low 60's. Days are in the low to mid 80's, and the humidity so far has been very tolerable.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I know what Al Gore would say........ :willy::willy:


I think it's something about sucking our tailpipes:lol:

Living in MA (pre classic car) I had 4 months of downtime from my motorcycle due to winter weather. Summer seems that way here in TX.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Been a mild summer here in central CA, but this week got back to normal: 103-106 degrees daily, cooling down to 70 by 5am in the morning. The GTO's have been in the garage, and they're hot just sitting in there. Out here, evening is top-down time during the summer. You'll cook in the daytime. Low humidity, though. If you're out of the sun, and have a cold one in hand, it's tolerable. Ahhhhhh Fresno......


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

I only drove my trans am 3 times, I has been sitting in the shop the last few months because the heat here is so bad and it has no a/c.. In the mornings it's ok but in the afternoon it's horrible. I have to let my car run like 5 minutes for the ac to cool it down..


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Got one in every crowd !!!hahahaha


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hot*

I just moved to the Texas Hill Country from Savannah Ga in November. I'm loving this Texas weather! About the same temps as Ga. but no humidity.
My Goat is coming along, just shot primer today and blocked. It's about 90 in the garage with the door down...open it and it jumps right up to 100.
Not sure what to do when I have to shoot color...might be too hot in there.
Was nice to strip the whole car instead a small section at a time like I had to in Ga. I swear, if you sanded one side down it would be rusting where you started before you got to the end.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I don't mean to rub it in but we set an ALL TIME RECORD HIGH of only 64° today. Lowest high temp ever recorded for this day here.... It was in the low 50's when my son and I went out cutting trees and brush for the township this morning and it was actually nice not to be soaking wet in an hour. Supposed to be 72° tomorrow.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

LastOutlaw said:


> I just moved to the Texas Hill Country from Savannah Ga in November. I'm loving this Texas weather! About the same temps as Ga. but no humidity.
> My Goat is coming along, just shot primer today and blocked. It's about 90 in the garage with the door down...open it and it jumps right up to 100.
> Not sure what to do when I have to shoot color...might be too hot in there.
> Was nice to strip the whole car instead a small section at a time like I had to in Ga. I swear, if you sanded one side down it would be rusting where you started before you got to the end.



If you ever miss georgia, come on down to houston, just as hot as the hills (maybe a few degrees warmer since it's a concrete jungle) and nasty humidity.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 30, 2009)

*Thanks xcmac*

Thanks for the invite xc, does that include meals and lodging as well as a free dig through your parts pile?
I actually go through Houston on occasion as I have a friend in Galveston I visit from time to time.
Really you should come up towards Kerrville and we will drive the winding hilly roads here and swim the Guadalupe.
Just so everyone knows...there is an auto swap meet in Fredericksburg next weekend. I've heard it is pretty big. Here is a link for those interested:
Fredericksburg Auto Swap Meet arty:


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

That's pretty interesting...I live in Schertz, not that far from Fredericksburg

You're right, the drive from San Antonio through Kerrville and on is gorgeous


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lost this thread, sorry outlaw...

It's houston, food's a pretty big part of life over here. Lodging is optional, i do have a fairly comfy couch. I'm guessing your friend on Galveston has better digs than I do.:lol:

To be honest, I fear Kerrville. I was stopped by their speed patrol in their charger while on my CBR a while ago. Not a friendly officer, especially since he thought my bike was limited to the 97 mph I was doing at the time. If he only knew what I'd been up to before I saw him and hit my brakes:rofl:

Still looking for decent excuses to float the guadalupe, a road trip seems good enough to me.

Maybe we can shoot for a LastXCKopp meet'n'eat or something along those lines.


----------

